# New Led A4 B8 Headlights on A3



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

My new headlights complete:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

oh snap TP gonna be jealous


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

yeap jelly. LOOKS ****IN S$EXXXXXXX


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't even get any error codes at all. thanks


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

do u have self leveling? 

did u cut the frame that attachs to the LED strip to fit? 

what else did u trim off?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Me like. 

You should make these and start selling them on ebay.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

show pic on where yout mount the LED controller 
do you have pinout diagram?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

tp. said:


> do u have self leveling?
> 
> did u cut the frame that attachs to the LED strip to fit?
> 
> what else did u trim off?


 I just cut out the old leds and basically put it in, my car was halogen before and since i got these ebay headlights it works without vagcomming anything. When I press high beam it turns on. I do not have self levelling. 

If you look at the china led's r8 lights you will see what i cut, then it was trimming all the ends to fit it in otherwise these leds are too long.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

tp. said:


> show pic on where yout mount the LED controller
> do you have pinout diagram?


 You do not need an led controller, all i did was connect the ballast to the parking lights 12v and connect it to the leds. Leds work with switch now because of parking light function.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

so the LED is not OEM? u used the china LEDs?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

The leds are from OEM B8 headlights, I took them out. I also purchased the oem B8 a4 ballasts and then wired it to a 12v in my car.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Ohhhh i see now!!! 

its just B8 LED ---> r8 style headlight housing


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, that housing works without using Vagcom and you get bixenon function without no vag com required.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

So is the projector out of a B8 also or is it just the projector that came with the China R8 housing?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> So is the projector out of a B8 also or is it just the projector that came with the China R8 housing?


 Yes the projector is out of a B8 and i changed the lenses to the clear ones.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

ahh u got it easy! 

i got bixenons so i need all the functions to work heh


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

tp. said:


> ahh u got it easy!
> 
> i got bixenons so i need all the functions to work heh


 Yea that is going to be hard, I do not have to deal with all that lol.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Awesome solution/ work around. :thumbup:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks freakin sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nice work! Semi jelly.



rick89 said:


> Yea that is going to be hard, I do not have to deal with all that lol.


 Good luck tp

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

With the exception of labour what was the total cost?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

200 for ballasts and $90 for 3 original audi a4 B8 headlights. 290


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks killer! Good job :thumbup:


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

rick89 said:


> 200 for ballasts and $90 for 3 original audi a4 B8 headlights. 290


 Jesus... $290 for both headlights... damn good deal! 

I'm in Vaughan... don't suppose I could pay you to put a set together for me? :laugh:


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

ApexAudi said:


> Jesus... $290 for both headlights... damn good deal!
> 
> I'm in Vaughan... don't suppose I could pay you to put a set together for me? :laugh:


 I got really lucky with these and my buddy helped me put them together at a really good price. It is not something I think i could put together again, finding the parts for the prices i got it for was crazy. If i did not get those B8 headlights at $90 for 3 then i would not have done this project.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

rick89 said:


> I got really lucky with these and my buddy helped me put them together at a really good price. It is not something I think i could put together again, finding the parts for the prices i got it for was crazy. If i did not get those B8 headlights at $90 for 3 then i would not have done this project.


 Fair enough ! I'd rather spend an extra $100-200 on a set of LED headlights that are plug and play. I have enough headaches lol. 

Thanks!


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks good man. Congrats! What color temp are your xenons - 6000K? Mines are 8000K but that makes LED look yellow. I am replacing them now with 4300K OEM.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evo V said:


> Looks good man. Congrats! What color temp are your xenons - 6000K? Mines are 8000K but that makes LED look yellow. I am replacing them now with 4300K OEM.


 6000k Ds1 bulbs.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

i'll pay make me one!


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Night pics 

Leds alone 










All lights on:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

that look sweeett!!! would 100% pay you to build a set:wave:


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd pay too  time for a gb?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

sleepy3 said:


> I'd pay too  time for a gb?


 I'm thinking so. OP, you screwed yourself into this one


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

cldub said:


> I'm thinking so. OP, you screwed yourself into this one


 I'm down too, but I have factory Bixenons so I don't know what else is involved.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

If the resources to make these headlights were available, it would be easy to do. Since its so hard to find B8 headlight leds, its like almost impossible to make these. Then you need to purchase the R8 china led headlight, then you need the ballasts for the leds. I can't take all the credit for this mod as my buddy that helped me did the hardest part which was cutting. Other then that I sourced all the parts and I found them all for cheap luckily. I started this project July 2011 and they were not finished until today, that is because findigg the parts and everything too forever. If I could rebuild this I would love, but the hassle involved with it, does not really make it worth it. I am sorry guys, I don't think this is an easy project as I was really really lucky. 

Thanks for all the comments, it's good to see they turned out really well.


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks fakcin sexy rick GJ :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

rick89 said:


> If the resources to make these headlights were available, it would be easy to do. Since its so hard to find B8 headlight leds, its like almost impossible to make these. Then you need to purchase the R8 china led headlight, then you need the ballasts for the leds. I can't take all the credit for this mod as my buddy that helped me did the hardest part which was cutting. Other then that I sourced all the parts and I found them all for cheap luckily. I started this project July 2011 and they were not finished until today, that is because findigg the parts and everything too forever. If I could rebuild this I would love, but the hassle involved with it, does not really make it worth it. I am sorry guys, I don't think this is an easy project as I was really really lucky.
> 
> Thanks for all the comments, it's good to see they turned out really well.


 It's cool man hah, I'm sure most of us were just kidding about having you make them for us, but on the other hand, I *don't* think most of us were kidding when we say we want a set :laugh:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

EXCELLENT! :thumbup::thumbup: 

Im jealous, unfortunately for me, i see more and more available source for the A4 and Facelift A3 headlamps and i could be following suit on this mod, but financially, i have to be restrained and focus on my more important issues. 

Kudos!!!


----------

